# BIG tractor and equipment auction, Tulsa OK July 7, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

BIG tractor auction in Tulsa OK, including LOTS of Fords, Deeres, Kubotas, Bobcats, and other equipment. Here is a link:

http://www.enlow66.com/auction.html


----------

